

Lamer News  - samrat
http://lamernews.com/

======
yitchelle
When I say the headline, I immediately thought it as a "the onion" equivalent
of HN. The startup scene needs some parody.

~~~
larsberg
The articles almost write themselves. "New silicon valley incubator 'Lambda
Lifter' incubates new incubators"; "In profit maximization move, VC firm
branches into Private Equity to buy out, load with debt, and bankrupt own
portfolio companies"; ...

------
diggan
So, like Lobster, no about page or introduction. What is this clone about?

~~~
qznc
"The goal is to have a system that is very simple to understand and modify and
that is able to handle a very high load using a small virtual server, ensuring
at the same time a very low latency user experience."

<https://github.com/antirez/lamernews#readme>

~~~
akg
I don't think I prefer scalability and low-latency over a high-quality of
people discussing things I care about. The focus should be on community, not
handling a large number of users.

~~~
sausagefeet
I think LamerNews was more of just some fun antirez had with Redis.

------
npguy
All attempts at HN clones, fail to understand that what makes HN click is the
community, and the same set of rules that make us angry sometimes are
responsible for HN surviving these many years.

~~~
ktizo
So, you haven't only just joined a day ago then?

~~~
npguy
I am trying to be reborn now.

~~~
ktizo
Ah, Gatsby's great American dream.

